# The Official Neversummer Thread



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Funslinger is probably my favorite board I have ridden. Even though I would say my most used board is my Snowtrooper for its versatility. 

I never have been much of a fan of the Cobra or Proto even though I am very intrigued by the Type Two. If I were going to buy a board like the ripsaw I would probably be looking to buy something more camber dominant (even though the ripsaw does have excellent edge hold, locks in a carve very well and handles chunder like a beast). I just think a board like the Custom X, black snowboard of death or salomon mans board is more suited for that type of riding

I'm excited for some of the new models out this year (warlock, twenty five) I am a big fan of Never Summer but love demoing boards more than anything


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

I like Kool-Aid.. I haven't ever ridden a NS board, or even a CRC board for that matter. I do have a shiny new Bataleon Boss board though I would be willing to trade for someone's kool-aide. Especially the ripsaw flavor >:embarrased1:


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

dfitz364 said:


> I like Kool-Aid.. I haven't ever ridden a NS board, or even a CRC board for that matter. I do have a shiny new Bataleon Boss board though I would be willing to trade for someone's kool-aide. Especially the ripsaw flavor >:embarrased1:


NS used to be a small regional brand barely known outside of denver primarily know for their burly freeride decks. They had a cult following with some of the hardcore dudes I rode with in Denver.

I got on some of their early boards - Revolver and I believe a Titan? 

Full camber and absolute beastly planks. Like smashing down the hill on a stiff, damp, iron blast door. You could run over a small child and not feel it. 

Then they went CRC. Lighter, softer, and easier to ride for the 5-10 day a year rider ---- That's when the masses jumped onboard.

Some unwarranted hate is directed at NS primarily due to the rep of "bombproof" boards etc. -The unbreakable, bombproof rep still lingers from the early tankish models that could perhaps survive a nuclear strike. 

IMO they're well built but really no different quality/build wise than the other decks I own from multiple brands.

Fast forward = I got A ripsaw based on a few guys who live in Vail I ride with loving that deck.

Not a doorish tank like the early models and not a soft ,weak mess like the Evo I demoed at breck when they first started fooling around with CRC.

The ripsaw profile is amazing as is that deck. 
The 25 is on the VERY short list this year.:grin:


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

raffertyk2 said:


> Funslinger is probably my favorite board I have ridden. Even though I would say my most used board is my Snowtrooper for its versatility.
> 
> I never have been much of a fan of the Cobra or Proto even though I am very intrigued by the Type Two. If I were going to buy a board like the ripsaw I would probably be looking to buy something more camber dominant (even though the ripsaw does have excellent edge hold, locks in a carve very well and handles chunder like a beast). I just think a board like the Custom X, black snowboard of death or salomon mans board is more suited for that type of riding
> 
> I'm excited for some of the new models out this year (warlock, twenty five) I am a big fan of Never Summer but love demoing boards more than anything


I got a cobra for almost nothing over the summer that I think is going to be alot of fun to goof around on.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

BFBF said:


> I got a cobra for almost nothing over the summer that I think is going to be alot of fun to goof around on.


Its not that I didn't like it I think I am more used to my snowtrooper than anything, and there is some definite overlap in the riding styles of those boards IMO, A lot of guys here love it. 

My good friend has a Cobra as his go to All Mountain Board. I would say the flex is similar to the Snowtrooper but it isn't as heavy which most people would like more; but for me the trooper handles variable conditions better and feels more stable underfoot when landing jumps or riding through bumpy tree terrain. I have not had a lot of time on the Cobra only a few runs but turn initiation is quick and it has a sweetspot where you can butter and press it pretty easily (most never summers do cause of the rocker in the center). Its definitely a good board and you will enjoy certainly if had at the right price just other NS that are on my list first.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

BFBF said:


> The ripsaw profile is amazing as is that deck.
> The 25 is on the VERY short list this year.:grin:


Agreed, also considering the NS 25 split been mulling over a splitboard for some time now. There is some very accessible terrain between Maine, Vermont and New Hampshire thats just a short hike to reap some great rewards just hoping for a good year as far as snowfall.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

BFBF said:


> NS used to be a small regional brand barely known outside of denver primarily know for their burly freeride decks. They had a cult following with some of the hardcore dudes I rode with in Denver.
> 
> I got on some of their early boards - Revolver and I believe a Titan?
> 
> ...


Word. I actually knew about NS and what not. My comment may have been misleading. I just want to find someone to trade me for my Boss and I was trying to be clever.. >

In all honesty, I need to go and demo a NS board or two, but demo days in Ohio are beyond rare, not to mention packed as hell!! I almost pulled the trigger on an HD Proto as a replacement for my Slash Happy Place, but instead went with the Boss. One of these days someone will come along and trade me.. I know it.. :hope:


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

raffertyk2 said:


> Its not that I didn't like it I think I am more used to my snowtrooper than anything, and there is some definite overlap in the riding styles of those boards IMO, A lot of guys here love it.
> 
> My good friend has a Cobra as his go to All Mountain Board. I would say the flex is similar to the Snowtrooper but it isn't as heavy which most people would like more; but for me the trooper handles variable conditions better and feels more stable underfoot when landing jumps or riding through bumpy tree terrain. I have not had a lot of time on the Cobra only a few runs but turn initiation is quick and it has a sweetspot where you can butter and press it pretty easily (most never summers do cause of the rocker in the center). Its definitely a good board and you will enjoy certainly if had at the right price just other NS that are on my list first.


I'm pretty stoked to get out on it... winter will be here before you know it...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BFBF said:


> Love my Ripsaw and Cobra
> *KOOOOOLLL AIIIIIIIDDDD*>


Sumbody say Kool Aid,..?? :grin:0>








No Kool Aid drinkers here @ SBF!   Top of Luv / Feb 2016!


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Sumbody say Kool Aid,..?? :grin:0>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I lived in Denver for a few years and 1 of out every 3 boards is a NS
They OWN that market.

There's a unique cultish following of CO brands and the CO flag out there for some reason..


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BFBF said:


> I lived in Denver for a few years and 1 of out every 3 boards is a NS
> They OWN that market.
> 
> There's a unique cultish following of CO brands and the CO flag out there for some reason..


Lol!! Dunno _what_ that reason could be....! >

Actually,.. I met 5 different guys from SBF while I was in CO. All of us were on NS decks. I met with deagol at Copper my first day there & even he was shredding a prototype swallowtail NS board! :grin: (...neglegted to get a pic with him tho!) :blush:

However, the really unusual part of that trip was of the 4 SBF'rs I rode with @ Loveland,.. _All_ of them rode goofy! :blink: I've never seen so many goofy riders in one group before! >


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

BFBF said:


> I lived in Denver for a few years and 1 of out every 3 boards is a NS
> They OWN that market.
> 
> There's a unique cultish following of CO brands and the CO flag out there for some reason..


The CO flag is well done and easy to market. Some states are easy to rep (TX, CO) on swag. People repping Michigan use the shape of the state against the lakes. Maybe Marhar should start throwing mittens on their decks..


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> However, the really unusual part of that trip was of the 4 SBF'rs I rode with @ Loveland,.. _All_ of them rode goofy! :blink: I've never seen so many goofy riders in one group before! >


Why be regular.........when you can be goofy?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

the CO flag thing has, IMO, gone way to far in the last 3 to 4 years, though.....

Anything can be ruined by being overdone. 

As far as Never Summer goes, it is a good company with good people. I have met 4 employees of the company and been to the factory 3-4 times and ridden on multiple days with 2 of the employees. These guys really are nice people, even generous, and care about the sport. 

To Chomp's point, I also have a Donek carving board that I wasn't on the day we were able to ride together along with a Venture splitboard (all 3 Colorado companies with a similar motive and ethic, from what I have seen) and I would say the same thing about all these companies. It's nice to have a connection, no matter how slight it might be, to the company that builds what you ride.

I have never ridden with anyone from Donek, but have with the owner of Venture. You can sort of get to know these people, on a limited basis, by doing so. They are good people.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

snowklinger said:


>



Looks like A basins parking lot...


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

I like to think of my Heritage as my drunk riding board. Loose feeling, but damp ride makes it a great all around deck. My friend has his 25 on reserve at the local shop and I think I'm more excited to try it than him.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The 25 is super sweet.


----------



## Dandy (Jul 14, 2016)

Only board really on my radar this year is the Type Two - though I'll probably also grab last years Mullair before the season starts. I've always really disliked NS as a brand so this is big turnaround me. Used to always rip on my friends that had them. 

Living in CO for 7 years the people that gravitate towards NS and the overall brand vibe and their wonky graphics kinda ruined it for me. Gonna suck it up and get a Type Two. Now that I'm out of CO maybe I'll hate myself less for riding one. Maybe.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Dandy said:


> Only board really on my radar this year is the Type Two - though I'll probably also grab last years Mullair before the season starts. I've always really disliked NS as a brand so this is big turnaround me. Used to always rip on my friends that had them.
> 
> Living in CO for 7 years the people that gravitate towards NS and the overall brand vibe and their wonky graphics kinda ruined it for me. Gonna suck it up and get a Type Two. Now that I'm out of CO maybe I'll hate myself less for riding one. Maybe.


Exactly :laugh2:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

if it was about graphics, it would be nothing but capita for me.


----------



## Dandy (Jul 14, 2016)

I probably agree with that. Not saying graphics are everything but for me NS graphics are up there as some of the worst in the biz. Their dragon or phoenix or pigeon or whatever the hell it is logo is the worst. It's up there with the Fox Racing and Monster logo for me. 

That and their weird 90's/early computerized graphic design vibe really gets at me. It's just not my thing and seems outdated. And as mentioned before the CO flag is veryyy played out by a specific type of crowd.

But I'm getting a Type Two so I'm a huge hypocrite.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Never really understood all the hate for the NS graphics. I think maybe it appeals to a more,.. For lack of a better term, mature esthetic? :dunno: (...I mean, I no longer decorate my living spaces with lava lamps, black light posters or milk crate shelves for my stereo either!) :laugh: 

I'm not saying I like the look of everything they've put out, but I like that they don't look like they were inspired by the night terrors of a 15 year old, failed and psychotic graphic novelist high on a mix of Skittles, adderall & 'Shrooms! :blink:

Besides,.. The whole Skulls on everything, Demons, Dungeons and dragons etc, feels FAR more played out to me! (...on everything except Harley Davidson biker attire naturally!) :grin: >


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

The NS logo (always) & graphics (sometimes) give me the "TapOut / affliction T-Shirt" vibe. This last seasons board graphics we're pretty good though.


----------



## Dandy (Jul 14, 2016)

Yes, exactly that. The Tapout vibe is strong with NS. That's a good way to put it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

lots of tie dye and more psychedelic inspired stuff coming (and come in the last couple year too)

i like the photo stuff thats on the soldier decks as well as the 2 graphics on the West


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Dandy said:


> Yes, exactly that. The Tapout vibe is strong with NS. That's a good way to put it.


What made me question things was the seemingly "I have on blinders and will see, hear, consider nothing but NS mentality" that existed when I lived in Denver.

The guys I rode with wouldn't even consider anything else ..

It was so nutty-cultish that I used to fuck with them when I had a Sick stick and smoked them on traverses at Vail (salomon bases are lightning - right up there with Burtons WFO base) because god forbid I was on a ski brand and they were on boards made in the center of the universe of shred - Denver ....:laugh2:

But it was all in good fun and I really love my RIpsaw -- and I just snagged a cobra that I'm hype about.

I think the hate boils over because there are some guys who have an elitist mentality when it comes to NS and it can get annoying

Back in the straight camber days, there were super shitty low quality boards, but now pretty much most of the major brands produce great stuff.

Now get off my fucking lawn...0>:grin:


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I prefer camber between my feet over rocker, so my Heritage didn't do much for me. However Never Summer reliably kicks down boards every year for us to raffle off at our awards ceremony for state finals of our high school snowboard organization, so they're A1 good dudes as far as I'm concerned. (TBF, Mervin is pretty reliable too).



chomps1211 said:


> Besides,.. The whole Skulls on everything, Demons, Dungeons and dragons etc, feels FAR more played out to me! (...on everything except Harley Davidson biker attire naturally!) :grin: >


While I don't hate the NS graphics as much as some, there's not an overabundance of NS decks in Oregon so I'm not overwhelmed by them. The Tapout comparsion is apt though, overall I feel their graphics are pretty uninspired. However the options aren't just "Played out skulls & dragons" or "Tapout chic".


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

the new ripsaw graphics looks badass but I'm not into devil goat illuminati symbolism shit. warlock is cool.

even as a minimalist, tie dye on the funslinger/type two is meh. the phoenix logo I'm okay with i.e. 2014 ripsaw/twentyfive but how many different ways can you present it... I really like what they're doing with the topsheet materials though. hextech and trugrit is nice. wish they did the hextech on the type two.

the board could be the ugliest shit in the world to me, but it all depends on how it rides. hence my love for the type two, it just feels like it's a part of me.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I think the NS logo is pretty awesome. 










It reminds me of a cooler version of Ruger's and Hank Jr's logo (Hank got permission from Bill Ruger to use it)


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

Dandy said:


> Only board really on my radar this year is the Type Two - though I'll probably also grab last years Mullair before the season starts. I've always really disliked NS as a brand so this is big turnaround me. Used to always rip on my friends that had them.
> 
> Living in CO for 7 years the people that gravitate towards NS and the overall brand vibe and their wonky graphics kinda ruined it for me. Gonna suck it up and get a Type Two. Now that I'm out of CO maybe I'll hate myself less for riding one. Maybe.


There's nothing I don't like about that board. It's so great. Such a winner they've got there. Highly doubt anything in the line-up is better. 

Sorry @BFBF but the Type Two took the Ripsaw and perfected it:grin:


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

EastCoastToast said:


> There's nothing I don't like about that board. It's so great. Such a winner they've got there. Highly doubt anything in the line-up is better.
> 
> Sorry @BFBF but the Type Two took the Ripsaw and perfected it:grin:



My interest is in the 25.....


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

hmmm all this NS talk made me think of when I demo'd the type two. Demo boards tend to be stiffer right? that might be why there was a discrepancy between peer reviews of the board? the board seemed like it was a mid-stiff, not like a ripsaw, i.e. a 6-6 1/2ish (if ripsaw was a 8)and the warlock I rode felt like a 5. 
I demo'd a 157 and I fucking loved it, was wondering how a 160 would feel.. definitely need to demo the 160 before I buy it.


----------



## Dandy (Jul 14, 2016)

To me the NS logo looks like what I would expect to see etched onto a fake gas station Zippo. It's like the masculine version of a tribal butterfly tattoo. Really, it's just the old firebird logo with a ring around it. 

How I imagine most NS riders...

Cant wait to ride the tt regardless


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I took a sip of the kool-aid late this season and got a Swift. First NS I've ridden and first pow deck, but like The Chairman says, the board sells itself and he's right. It was honestly a life changing experience and I thought, this is what snowboarding is supposed to feel like! I cannot wait for more pow days to break it out. Then I saw about the ladies TT and I'd love to demo it and see how it compares to my GNU Ladies Choice. They sound pretty similar and exactly the type of all mountain I enjoy riding.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

Dandy said:


> To me the NS logo looks like what I would expect to see etched onto a fake gas station Zippo. It's like the masculine version of a tribal butterfly tattoo. Really, it's just the old firebird logo with a ring around it.
> 
> How I imagine most NS riders...
> 
> Cant wait to ride the tt regardless


Pretty sure your profile picture is actually that firebird kid a few years down the line.


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

Rogue said:


> I took a sip of the kool-aid late this season and got a Swift. First NS I've ridden and first pow deck, but like The Chairman says, the board sells itself and he's right. It was honestly a life changing experience and I thought, this is what snowboarding is supposed to feel like! I cannot wait for more pow days to break it out. Then I saw about the ladies TT and I'd love to demo it and see how it compares to my GNU Ladies Choice. They sound pretty similar and exactly the type of all mountain I enjoy riding.


You said first pow board, but does that mean the first and only pow board you've ridden? Or that you've ridden many but this is the first one you've owned?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

RE: graphics (it seems to be more important to people than you would think it is) people have different tastes, that's for sure.

I like the NS logo and it's not overly complex. I hate most of the Capita comic-book busy type graphics, but that's me..

Loved the 2015/2016 Chairman
Don't like the 2016/2017 Ripsaw at all. 

It might somewhat be a generation thing ?

I do love the Capita / Spring Break "Tree Hunter" looks and Graphics, though


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Rogue said:


> I took a sip of the kool-aid late this season and got a Swift. First NS I've ridden and first pow deck, but like The Chairman says, the board sells itself and he's right. It was honestly a life changing experience and I thought, this is what snowboarding is supposed to feel like! I cannot wait for more pow days to break it out. Then I saw about the ladies TT and I'd love to demo it and see how it compares to my GNU Ladies Choice. They sound pretty similar and exactly the type of all mountain I enjoy riding.


Swift was a huge improvement in pow performance over anything that NS had put out before, arguably the first real powder boards that NS has made.
It is really good, but not great. Just wait till you try some of the pow sticks from other brands - you will be blown away.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I actually like the 25 over the Swift in powder


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

SGboarder said:


> Swift was a huge improvement in pow performance over anything that NS had put out before, arguably the first real powder boards that NS has made.
> It is really good, but not great. Just wait till you try some of the pow sticks from other brands - you will be blown away.





c.fuzzy said:


> You said first pow board, but does that mean the first and only pow board you've ridden? Or that you've ridden many but this is the first one you've owned?


Yes, there will always be better decks out there than what one owns and it's impossible to try them all (I hate that the Pokemon catch phrase just came to mind when I wrote that...). 

It's the first and only one I've ridden, I'm sure there are better suited ones out there, but I got this years Swift 152 for 40% off and I am absolutely in love with it. 

SGboarder, such as? What other pow boards do you think perform better in deep pow?

Besides, isn't the formula for gear whores n+1 ??? > There is always room for more!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Rogue said:


> ...Besides, isn't the formula for gear whores n+1 ??? > There is always room for more!!


Yep!! Applies to snowboards & mountain bikes too! >


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

Rogue said:


> Yes, there will always be better decks out there than what one owns and it's impossible to try them all (I hate that the Pokemon catch phrase just came to mind when I wrote that...).
> 
> It's the first and only one I've ridden, I'm sure there are better suited ones out there, but I got this years Swift 152 for 40% off and I am absolutely in love with it.
> 
> ...


I hope that my question didn't come across as a pointed, I was just more or less curious how you thought it stacked up or how you came to buy that over other options.

Of course, buying moar boards increases your cool by a factor of +1 to the 2nd power. Actually, I don't know if that's the right equation because I've failed more math than I've succeeded.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

c.fuzzy said:


> I hope that my question didn't come across as a pointed, I was just more or less curious how you thought it stacked up or how you came to buy that over other options.
> 
> Of course, buying moar boards increases your cool by a factor of +1 to the 2nd power. Actually, I don't know if that's the right equation because I've failed more math than I've succeeded.


I hadn't got a good feel for ya yet, so I wasn't entirely sure  

Two seasons ago when I was hoping to let loose and really ride powder, we got baked by the sun instead. This year El Nino was favorable to the PNW and by March I kept wondering if maybe I should look into powder decks. Mizu here posted about his ride on the Swift, TT swears by it and among my own research it looked pretty rad. Prior to that I ran into a friend who had a Swift just my size....I demoed it on a 6-10" snow day and fell in love. It honestly really changed how I see pow days now, like I've been missing out this whole time lol Which isn't entirely true or fair, but there is a reason different boards are designed for different purposes. 

I just felt like riding it was effortless. Turning was so smooth, fluid and floaty, it's like riding on a cloud. Riding through the trees with it was awesome, groomers very stable and fast. I wanted something on pow days for more float and good in tree runs. My all-mountain Ladies Choice is an amazing board, but I know there are ones that will do stormy pow days better and I found it to be in the Swift. 

I've ridden it twice so far, but I REALLY want to test it out in some DEEP pow :grin:


----------



## QCMP (Aug 5, 2016)

I was wondering, for a freeride/carve board only the Raptor or the Premier F1?

Thanks!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

QCMP said:


> I was wondering, for a freeride/carve board only the Raptor or the Premier F1?
> 
> Thanks!


Are you looking used? Both of those boards have been discontinued for awhile now.


----------



## QCMP (Aug 5, 2016)

linvillegorge said:


> Are you looking used? Both of those boards have been discontinued for awhile now.


Nope, new but in a shop where they still have them in stock and at very low price for a NS board.

I'm in the Ice Coast (Québec) and it will be a dedicated Carve board for bigger mountains like Massif de Charlevoix and Mont Sainte-Anne.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

QCMP said:


> Nope, new but in a shop where they still have them in stock and at very low price for a NS board.
> 
> I'm in the Ice Coast (Québec) and it will be a dedicated Carve board for bigger mountains like Massif de Charlevoix and Mont Sainte-Anne.


I haven't ridden either of those 2, sold my F1 before I could try it.
Fuck I hate that lol

I'm dying to try another one.

Depending on the price?
They don't really lose their value, so maybe buy one, try it, then but the other one?

Out of curiosity, how much they going for?
What sizes?


TT


----------



## QCMP (Aug 5, 2016)

timmytard said:


> I haven't ridden either of those 2, sold my F1 before I could try it.
> Fuck I hate that lol
> 
> I'm dying to try another one.
> ...


They have all sizes and the Premier F1 is at 289$ and the Raptor at 329$.

As I read some reviews there's not much difference between the two except for the longer camber in the nose of the Raptor. 

However, I wanted to have an opinion of someone who has ridden those or one of the two.

If I'm getting the Premier F1 I might use it this year and then split it next summer as a little DIY project.

As this summer I'm cutting down a 148cm shitty second hand board to make a jib/rail board. So far, I'm at the paint job and I can't wait to destroy it on rails.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I have an F1 and have demoed the Raptor. Given your emphasis on carving, the Raptor will be a better choice IMO. However, the F1 would make a better split board....again IMO .


----------



## QCMP (Aug 5, 2016)

Psi-Man said:


> I have an F1 and have demoed the Raptor. Given your emphasis on carving, the Raptor will be a better choice IMO. However, the F1 would make a better split board....again IMO .


Interesting. However, I've been shopping a lot lately and I'm down to two choices:

2014 NS Premier F1 161cm or
2016 Lib Tech Hot Knife 162cm

Both at the same price...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

He's right, Raptor is the better choice for what you're describing.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

QCMP said:


> Interesting. However, I've been shopping a lot lately and I'm down to two choices:
> 
> 2014 NS Premier F1 161cm or
> 2016 Lib Tech Hot Knife 162cm
> ...


Owned & sold my hotknife.
Demo'd a Darkknife.

Would take either the F1 or the Raptor, even without trying either of them.


TT


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

QCMP said:


> Interesting. However, I've been shopping a lot lately and I'm down to two choices:
> 
> 2014 NS Premier F1 161cm or
> 2016 Lib Tech Hot Knife 162cm
> ...


But both quite different boards and only one of them (kind of) matches what you are looking for...


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

There's a guy dressed as a bear reviewing. 
Never Summer Warlock 2017 Snowboard Review - The Good Ride


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I like how they actually ride and film the friggin boards now. shows their skill.. lol


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

I became a Never Summer fanboy last season when I got the Funslinger. 

Since I've started snowboarding, I never once had a CRC board as I always rode straight camber or RCR. I was in the market for a new board, and something completely different than what I was used to just for the hell of it. I also wanted a short, softer, twin board to play around on. The Funslinger met all those requirements based on description, reviews, and the fact it was a brand I've never tried. I got a 153.

Best board I have ever ridden. Period. 

The Funslinger suited me and my riding style perfectly. I could take it anywhere, bomb anything both regular and switch, and it was just plain . . . fun. Edge-to-edge is lightning quick, and the extended camber zones give so much bite where I want it most. 

When I switched over to a buddy's Ride (Helix, IIRC) so he could ride my Funslinger for a couple runs, the camber-dominant Ride felt like a sluggish boat. Nowhere near as playful, quick and surgical. I couldn't wait to get it back. 

The hype is real. 

I love the Funslinger so much I picked up a 157 Type-Two for bigger terrain at the end of last season. I have yet to ride it, but I already know what to expect - a first-class trip to Boner Town. 

I have no interest in any other NS boards unless it's a asym twin with the Ripsaw profile, and even then I think the Funslinger and Type-Two are enough for me. 

Yes, drunk on Kool-Aid.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I became a Never Summer fanboy last season when I got the Funslinger.
> 
> Since I've started snowboarding, I never once had a CRC board as I always rode straight camber or RCR. I was in the market for a new board, and something completely different than what I was used to just for the hell of it. I also wanted a short, softer, twin board to play around on. The Funslinger met all those requirements based on description, reviews, and the fact it was a brand I've never tried. I got a 153.
> 
> ...


not curious about the 25? the rest I don't give a fuck about lol. I agree with everything you wrote though, type two hype! but never rode a funslinger (wish I had.)


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The 25 is fantastic. 

The 25 and The West are hands down my favorite NS boards.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

jae said:


> not curious about the 25? the rest I don't give a fuck about lol. I agree with the rest though type two hype! but never rode a funslinger (wish I had.)





linvillegorge said:


> The 25 is fantastic.
> 
> The 25 and The West are hands down my favorite NS boards.


I hear nothing about good things with the 25. Seriously. 

However, it's directional so it really doesn't interest me personally. I ride switch at least 40% of the time. 

I'm sure I'd love it, but it doesn't serve a need for me when I have the 'Slinger and Type-Two. It's just not a necessary board for me. 

Jae, you seriously need to get on a Funslinger. It's incredible.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I hear nothing about good things with the 25. Seriously.
> 
> However, it's directional so it really doesn't interest me personally. I ride switch at least 40% of the time.
> 
> ...


next demo day I see will be checking out the slinger and 25. and maaaaybe the swift. I need a pow board.


----------



## raymondloi (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey guys i have a friend offering me his type two board form last season from the limited release. it is a 155 wide. I'm 5'11 weigh 190lbs and wear a size 11.5 boot. I'd say I'm intermediate. I still want to be able to bomb down mountains and float through the really thick and soft powder. do you think this board is a good fit or too small?


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I too have drunk the kool aid. 

I've been through 15+ boards in the last 3 seasons. Tried camber. Rocker and every rocker version with mervin. 

Swore off crc and spent half the year last season on a yes greats. Fantastic board. 

Then I saw all the hype around the type two. They didn't have it in Canada which made me want it more. 

Got it last feb and feell In love. Felt like an extension of my body and improved my riding. 

Over the summer I sold it because well, thats what I do. 

Bought a popular yes board. Rode it one day last weekend and drove right to the store to buy another type two again. Rode it the next day and wow. Once again I was blown way with how awesome it is. 

So blown away that I got a 155 twenty five on the way


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I became a Never Summer fanboy last season when I got the Funslinger.
> 
> Since I've started snowboarding, I never once had a CRC board as I always rode straight camber or RCR. I was in the market for a new board, and something completely different than what I was used to just for the hell of it. I also wanted a short, softer, twin board to play around on. The Funslinger met all those requirements based on description, reviews, and the fact it was a brand I've never tried. I got a 153.
> 
> ...


hahahahaah awesome


----------

